# One K73-2O (Clevo W370ET) + SSD für 600€ in Ordnung?



## IJOJOI (28. September 2013)

*One K73-2O (Clevo W370ET) + SSD für 600€ in Ordnung?*

Hallo liebes Forum.
Ich hätte eine bitte an euch
Da ich meinen alten Laptop aufgrund eines Defekts nicht mehr verwenden kann, habe ich nach einem Ersatz gesucht.
Mein neuer Laptop sollte für den Alltag, sowie für weniger anspruchsvolle Spiele reichen. 
Ich bin Beispielsweise über ein ASUS G60VX für 250€ gestolpert. 
Nun hat mir ein guter Freund sein 1 Jahr altes Notebook angeboten, dass er für 600€ incl. 120 GB Samsung SSD verkaufen würde.

Hier einmal die Daten:
- Core i5 3210M 2,50 GHz
- 8 GB DDR3 Ram (1600Mhz)
- Intel HD Graphics 4000  +  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M (per Knopf umschaltbar)
- 17" FullHD Display (1920 x 1080) entspiegelt 
- Samsung SSD 120 GB + Seagate 500 GB HDD (HDD würde ich sowieso eine andere einbauen)

Ist das Notebook die 600€ Wert?

LG IJOJOI


----------



## combatIII (28. September 2013)

Bedingt.Wenn das Book ansonsten TipTop aussieht kann man das machen.


----------



## iTzZent (28. September 2013)

*AW: One K73-2O (Clevo W370ET) + SSD für 600€ in Ordnung?*

Ja, der Preis ist inkl SSD i.O. denn für 600Euro bekommst du kein vergleichbares Gerät in dieser Leistungsklasse.

Hier noch ein Testbericht: Test One K73-2O (Clevo W370ET) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## IJOJOI (28. September 2013)

Was sagt ihr zum i5? Der DualCore ist ja nicht so der Hit oder? 
LG


----------



## iTzZent (28. September 2013)

*AW: One K73-2O (Clevo W370ET) + SSD für 600€ in Ordnung?*

Für die relativ langsame GTX660M ist der i5 3210M die optimalste CPU. Wenn dir die Leistung irgendwann nicht mehr reicht, bekommst du für weit unter 100Euro einen i7. Ich selber habe mir vor kurzem z.B. einen i7-2630QM für 60Euro gekauft. Der Clevo W370ST Barebone lässt sich da sehr leicht aufrüsten, die CPU ist einfach zu wechseln.

Für 600Euro machst du eigentlich nichts falsch.


----------



## IJOJOI (28. September 2013)

Woher wenn ich fragen darf? 
Habe nur cpus um die 200€ gefunden...
LG IJOJOI


----------



## iTzZent (28. September 2013)

*AW: One K73-2O (Clevo W370ET) + SSD für 600€ in Ordnung?*

Na Ebay: 
3630qm in Computer-Komponenten & -Teile| eBay
3610qm in Computer-Komponenten & -Teile| eBay

Und meine CPU habe ich im HWLuxx Marktplatz erstanden


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (28. September 2013)

*AW: One K73-2O (Clevo W370ET) + SSD für 600€ in Ordnung?*

Die Grafikkarte ist zu langsam um eine neue CPU für 120 Euro zu rechtfertigen. Es gibt kein Spiel, dass man nicht vernünftig spielen könnte - du musst halt je nach Situation mit reduzierten Details leben (auch das liegt aber primär an der schwachen Grafikkarte).
Grund für diese "ketzerische" Ansage: LINK


----------



## IJOJOI (28. September 2013)

*AW: One K73-2O (Clevo W370ET) + SSD für 600€ in Ordnung?*

Wenn sie aber knapp 80€ kostet  Außerdem bin ich mir durchaus im klaren darüber, dass die Graka nicht allzu gut ist, aber für mittlere - niedrige Einstellungen in 720p reicht sie. Fürs Gaming habe ich sowieso den PC.


----------



## Railroadfighter (28. September 2013)

So lahm ist die 660er auch nicht, Mittel in 1600×900 ist fast immer drin, und ein hohes OC-Potenzial hat die Karte auch.


----------



## IJOJOI (29. September 2013)

*AW: One K73-2O (Clevo W370ET) + SSD für 600€ in Ordnung?*



Railroadfighter schrieb:


> So lahm ist die 660er auch nicht, Mittel in 1600×900 ist fast immer drin, und ein hohes OC-Potenzial hat die Karte auch.


 
So, hab ihn mir jetzt geholt


----------



## Railroadfighter (29. September 2013)

*AW: One K73-2O (Clevo W370ET) + SSD für 600€ in Ordnung?*

Installier dir noch das inoffizielle Bios, das hat deutlich mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, z.B.:
CPU übertakten (geht aber nur bei Quad-CPUs, und "nur" bis 400Mhz)
Hyper-Threading und einzelne Kerne deaktivieren
GPU-Spannung erhöhen
Lüfter auf 100% per FN+1

W370ET/NP6370 | Prema Mod


----------



## viper2035 (12. November 2019)

*AW: One K73-2O (Clevo W370ET) + SSD für 600€ in Ordnung?*

Ich weiß, ich bin der übelste Totengräber. Aber ich bin verzweifelt auf der Suche nach eben diesen Mod Bios für den W370ET. Leider ist die Webseite offline. Ich habe einen gebrauchten W370ET geschenkt bekommen und zum Verschrotten ist er echt zu schade. Hat jemand vlt. das Bios noch irgendwo rumliegen und kann mir helfen?

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt, Prema hat sich bei mir gemeldet.


----------



## Themistokles_ (14. November 2019)

*AW: One K73-2O (Clevo W370ET) + SSD für 600€ in Ordnung?*



IJOJOI schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zum i5? Der DualCore ist ja nicht so der Hit oder?
> LG



Was willst du denn darauf zocken? Ja, DualCore ist so lala, aber kann reichen, je nachdem was du spielen willst...


----------

